# Update on abandoned guesthouse Norfolk....... ITS THE END!



## maximus (Apr 4, 2012)

From the lovely loocal paaayper in yaaarrrrmouth:

http://www.greatyarmouthmercury.co....54?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=twitterfeed



So hurry up if you want to peruse!


----------



## imanoot (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheers for the headsup Maximus....that's my weekedn activity sorted


----------

